# My new Rimless 2.5gallon tank!!!



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I de-rimmed a 2.5g tank and now it looks like this. I am currently cycling it with a black baby whale 

EDIT: At first I thought it was going to be hard. It was a used tank and I didnt realize the rims were already loose. I just applied some pressure and both top and bottom popped off. I just shaved off the excess silicon.
*


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

That Looks really cool actually!

Whatcha gonna put in there?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My unwanted Red Cherry Shrimps that are wild colored. They are gray and brown. Maybe put crystals in there lol.*


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol, no love for the ugly shrimps


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nope. Pretty ones only. lol*


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

does de-rimming a tank tanks its structural integridy away?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe, but not much of a problem with a small tank.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I would only risk de-rimming on tanks 20g and below. Some people suggest 40g and below but it looks too risky. Maybe if there was extra reinforcement at the corners then it would be ok. *


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

nice rim job there platty


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I knew somebody was going to go there......lol.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

How could I not? Now say thanks for the laugh lolol


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

now if i were de-rim a 2.5 gallon what should i do about light,, i mean what kind of fixture so i could kinda build my own, like how to support the light without a canopy? and would white cloud minnows jump out of the tank, even if the tank is planted?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> now if i were de-rim a 2.5 gallon what should i do about light,, i mean what kind of fixture so i could kinda build my own, like how to support the light without a canopy? and would white cloud minnows jump out of the tank, even if the tank is planted?


*I use a small desk lamp with a built in small t5 daylight tube 13w. Its like a fixture where if you close it, the light turns off. You flip it up to turn it on, looks neat and hangs over the tank perfectly. I got pictures on my phone and I'll update my current setup asap when I get home. 

You could easily just buy any desklamp and put in a 6500K screw in bulb. Dont know if the minnows will jump out. In my experience if the water quality is good, they wont try to jump out in search of better water.*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

okay thanks, could i just get that kind of bulb at petsmart or petco and at about how much $$$? sorry this would be my first planted tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, is that a Superman poster behind you? Cool little tank.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I hope your whale doesn't get ich.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> okay thanks, could i just get that kind of bulb at petsmart or petco and at about how much $$$? sorry this would be my first planted tank.


*Only sold at Lowes. 4x bulbs 13w bulbs 6500K Daylight package for I think $9. They also have 4x bulbs 23W 6500K Daylight package but it's $11 and I think it would be overpowering your small tank. It should be in a light blue box. *



jrman83 said:


> lol, is that a Superman poster behind you? Cool little tank.


*Thanks . Yes it is. I like all the Marvel and DC characters 
*



beaslbob said:


> I hope your whale doesn't get ich.


*lol. hope he doesnt outgrow my 2.5g either 
*


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

okay thanks! and sand would work as substrate?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> okay thanks! and sand would work as substrate?


*
Sand doesnt have any nutritional value so you wont be able to grow the plants that acquire nutrients through its roots. You will be limited. Also, sand causes dead spots in the substrate because the water current cannot reach the lower levels so you would have to constantly stir it or you will get a sulfer like smell.

*


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

well then what can i use? i dont want to spend $10 on dirt.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> well then what can i use? i dont want to spend $10 on dirt.


*Hmm.. when I first started, I used plain topsoil and topped it with regular gravel. It worked just as good as those pre-made fortified substrates. 

The topsoil I got at home depot. NOT potting soil, TOPsoil. It should look like half sand, half dirt, it has no smell, dry, and is the color of sand. It also should be extremely cheap, my bag was only 70 cents for a big bag. 

I took out all the wood pieces before adding. When finished layering, you put in a foam plate so when you fill it with water, it doesnt splash the dirt everywhere. 

Only fall back to this setup is, you get brown algae for the first few weeks, but it eventually goes away on its own, also, its messy if you decide to uproot and replant. 

Ive heard of some people using cat litter under gravel as substrate.
Ive also heard of some using a layer of peat moss, sand, and then gravel. 
I just dont see the nutritional value it these, so thats why I went with topsoil. It made my stargrass grow like mad, faster than it grows with Eco. *


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i was wondering if i could use topsoil, and im sure it cant have those little balls that miracle grow has?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

JOMA said:


> i was wondering if i could use topsoil, and im sure it cant have those little balls that miracle grow has?


I use a bottom layer of peat moss (from the large $10 "bales") a middle layer of play sand, and a top layer of pro choice select (or aquarium gravel). On larger tanks I use 1" layers of each. You may have to use less in this small tank.

My "gut feel" is to stay away from any plant or potting soil that has added fertz.

my .02


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> i was wondering if i could use topsoil, and im sure it cant have those little balls that miracle grow has?


*Topsoil has nothing but sand, dirt, sticks (or at least that is what it looks like). It is used for landfills. It should not be anything close to miracle grow. miracle grow is potting soil with a ton of mulch, manure, moss, etc, too much organics. If you use potting soil, you will have brown algae for a lifetime with ferts that will kill your fish.

The little white ball is perlite, it's just used to soak up water and add space. It is added in potting soil to aerate the soil for the roots.*


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

so could i dig up some dirt? sorry for being so complicated, just trying the save money


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

JOMA said:


> so could i dig up some dirt? sorry for being so complicated, just trying the save money


*Not a problem. I once thought the same thing, to dig up topsoil in my yard. But to find out the dirt in the yard has too much organics. Dead leaves, sticks, and etc that has been decomposed. Not to mention the unwanted organisms that may be in there. It is too much similar to potting soil still. Topsoil at home depot is probably only 80 cents max for a big bag. Its really cheap. *

*Top soil looks like this (looks like half sand half dirt)*
http://www.aaronstreeservicellc.com/image/topsoil.jpg
*
The soil dug up in your yard probably looks like this (looks like plain dirt)*
http://www.maple85.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/topsoil.jpg


----------

